# Add Me to the list: 211 + HDMI = ZZZZZZZ



## higherdef (Feb 2, 2005)

As with many of you, my HDMI port stopped working (video and audio) this last weekend. When I called tech support, I was not run through the standard 30 minute "let's reboot the system" (although there state of the art phone system did hang up on me the first time it tried to xfer me to tech support). 

Instead, I told the guy I tried all the standard stuff, have read that this is a common problem and within 30 seconds, he gave me an RMA and said I would have a new receiver in 3 days. Said that the "latest generation 211's have had the HDMI port upgraded". I'll believe it when I, literally, see it. More later.


----------



## higherdef (Feb 2, 2005)

OK, new receiver is here. Spent an hour on the phone getting it activated last night (although it still isn't activated - was supposed to take 15 minutes). HDMI is working for now. I'll start the clock and we'll see how long this port lasts. Tick, tock..


----------

